# Devotional Reading?



## thistle93 (Nov 12, 2012)

I love reading deep theological treaties as much as the next guy or gal but sometimes I just want something that will ignite my heart towards the wonder of God and His grace and make me love Him more. This is not to say that deep theological treaties cannot have devotional qualities but often they are a bit dry/academic and leave one with a brain on fire rather than a heart on fire. I find that the best theology touches both the mind and heart and is both academic and devotional. Anyways I am looking for some good devotional reading. So far for me the best 2 I have found is *The Valley of Vision* and *Gadsby's: A Selection of Hymns for Public Worship*. Any other recommendations? ***Obviously none of these should replace the reading of the Bible as ones primary devotional material.*** Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Randy in Tulsa (Nov 13, 2012)

For our family devotional, we first sing a hymn from the Trinity Hymnal. We start with #1 and go through them in order. Fortunately, my wife plays the piano or this would be nearly impossible with unknown tunes. After we sing, we read J.C. Ryle's Expository Thoughts on the Gospels. Currently, we are reading his thoughts on the Gospel of Mark. The "Thoughts" are only two or three pages long and work well for an evening devotional. He typically has two or three main points of gospel truth that are easy to read, and they are instructive and challenging.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Wayne (Nov 13, 2012)

Greetings, Randy! And welcome aboard. I pray the church plant there is going well.

Were you aware of the special that Banner of Truth is running right now on Ryle's Expository Thoughts?
Seven volumes in hardback for $65.00. See here for more info: Banner of Truth Book Detail


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 13, 2012)

I've found each of these guys beneficial and always helpful:
The Works of Richard Sibbes
The Works of Thomas Brooks
[ulr=http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/459/?utm_source=jyoung&utm_medium=blogpartners]The Works of John Flavel[/url]

There are a couple books from Sibbes that are published individually: The Bruised Reed (my 2nd favorite book of all time - of all time!), and Glorious Freedom.

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 13, 2012)

I've found each of these guys beneficial and always helpful:
The Works of Richard Sibbes
The Works of Thomas Brooks
The Works of John Flavel

There are a couple books from Sibbes that are published individually: The Bruised Reed (my 2nd favorite book of all time - of all time!), and Glorious Freedom.

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Randy in Tulsa (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Wayne, thank you for your prayers!

Yes, we purchased the 7 volume set last summer from Banner of Truth. Quite a deal. We highly recommend others to purchase them. I had previously purchased Ryle's book, "Holiness," and, based on my appreciation of that book, decided to purchase the Expository Thoughts. It was a good decision.

If you are ever in Tulsa, please visit us.


----------



## gordo (Nov 13, 2012)

For a quick devotional in the morning (when running short on time) I usually read from Spurgeon's Morning by Morning. That man had a way with words when speaking about God.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 13, 2012)

I love Spurgeon -- Morning and Evening, Faith's Checkbook. I also deeply love this devotional, which deserves several rereadings: Isaiah By the Day: A New Devotional Translation: Alec Motyer: 9781845506544: Amazon.com: Books

I have the Matthew Henry/Thomas Scott commentary (a wonderful present from my dad and mom) -- I am not quite sure how it differs from Matthew Henry's sole work, but I do love that and second Joshua's recommendation.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's a treasure: _Grace & Glory_. Everything Geerhardus Vos writes is doxological, but this set of sermons preached at Miller Chapel is so much more accessible than his other works, that I can just get lost in my meditation upon God. Reading these, I realized that Mr. Vos shares a Puritan quality in seeking the beauty of God and falling in love with Him.


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 13, 2012)

Sermons of Jonathan Edwards are good. Theologically meaty but also uplifting.

Spurgeon's Morning by Morning and Evening by Evening are quite good, too.


----------



## christiana (Nov 14, 2012)

I really love 'Voices From the Past', devotional readings from the puritans, edited by Richard Rushing. The readings are from so many of my favorite puritans!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 14, 2012)

What I'm reading during my daily devotional time right now:

_The Letters of Samuel Rutherford_
Ryle's _Expository Thoughts on the Gospels_
John MacArthur's _Moments of Truth_
John MacArthur's _Daily Readings from the Life of Christ: Volume 3_
Thomas Watson's _Glorifying God_
Ligonier Ministry's _Table Talk_ magazine


----------



## arielann81 (Nov 14, 2012)

My Utmost for his Highest by Oswald Chambers is a favorite of both my husband and myself. I keep coming back to it. 

I also love the Spurgeon Morning by morning and evening by evening. 

My parents and grandparents use Daily Light but I don't that is in print anymore.

I would also recommend finding a style of writing that speaks to you in a devotional. That can make a difference in what speaks to your heart at the same time. I often supplement the bible or formal devotional with shorter read like "the Pursuit of God" by A.W. Tozer because I love all the quotes and beautiful imagery he shares with readers from his favorite authors. 

For example: A.W. Tozer gives credit to Fredrick Faber in this quote below:

"Fredrick Faber was one whose soul panted after God as the roe pants after the water brook, and
the measure in which God revealed Himself to his seeking heart set the good man’s whole life afire
with a burning adoration rivaling that of the seraphim before the throne. His love for God extended
to the three Persons of the Godhead equally, yet he seemed to feel for each One a special kind of love
reserved for Him alone. Of God the Father he sings:
Only to sit and think of God, Oh what a joy it is! To think the thought, to breathe the Name;
Earth has no higher bliss. Father of Jesus, love’s reward! What rapture will it be, Prostrate before Thy throne to lie,
And gaze and gaze on Thee!
His love for the Person of Christ was so intense that it threatened to consume him; it burned
within him as a sweet and holy madness and flowed from his lips like molten gold. In one of his
sermons he says, “Wherever we turn in the church of God, there is Jesus. He is the beginning, middle
and end of everything to us. ... There is nothing good, nothing holy, nothing beautiful, nothing joyous
which He is not to His servants. No one need be poor, because, if he chooses, he can have Jesus for
his own property and possession. No one need be downcast, for Jesus is the joy of heaven, and it is
His joy to enter into sorrowful hearts. We can exaggerate about many things; but we can never
exaggerate our obligation to Jesus, or the compassionate abundance of the love of Jesus to us. All
our lives long we might talk of Jesus, and yet we should never come to an end of the sweet things
that might be said of Him. Eternity will not be long enough to learn all He is, or to praise Him for all
He has done, but then, that matters not; for we shall be always with Him, and we desire nothing
more.” And addressing our Lord directly he says to Him:
“I love Thee so, I know not how My transports to control; Thy love is like a burning fire
Within my very soul.”
Faber’s blazing love extended also to the Holy Spirit. Not only in his theology did he acknowledge His deity and full equality with the Father and the Son, but he celebrated it constantly in his
songs and in his prayers. He literally pressed his forehead to the ground in his eager fervid worship
of the Third Person of the Godhead. In one of his great hymns to the Holy Spirit he sums up his
burning devotion thus:
“O Spirit, beautiful and dread! My heart is fit to break With love of all Thy tenderness For us
poor sinners’ sake."

Hope you enjoyed this as much as I did.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 14, 2012)

I bet this one's good: Christianbook.com: Milk & Honey: A Devotional: Edited By: Joel R. Beeke By: Edited by Joel Beeke: 9781601781116

It's a daily devotional that includes readings from Joel Beeke, David Murray, Gerald Bilkes, and several others.


----------



## Zach (Nov 14, 2012)

I've enjoyed reading the short chapters in Sinclair Ferguson's _In Christ Alone_ as a devotional. Very rich, Christ exalting material.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 14, 2012)

Zach, I'll have to take a look at that. Dr. Ferguson is one of my favorites.


----------

